# طريقة تلبيس البلاستيك بطبقات المعادن



## وائل مشاطي (6 مارس 2012)

الطريقة الأقوى 1- نحتاج مادة نضعها على البلاستيك ليصبح ناقل للكهرباء 

أنا أنصح ببخ القطعة ببخاخة كرافيت خاصة نشتريها من السوق نبخ فيها القطعة مهما كانت 

عازلة حتى الخشب فلكرافيت مادة ناقلة والدليل قلم الرصاص أن فحصناه على الأفو نرا صحة 

كلامي 

وهزه طرق أخرى مقتبسة من مقلات النت 
1 – تغليف سطوح المواد الناقلة للكهرباء بالفلزات
إن التغليف بفلزات النيكل ، الزنك ، الكروم ، الفضة ، وحتى الذهب يمكن أن يتم باستعمال الحوض الغلفاني (حوض التحليل الكهربائي) ، ولهذا فإن المواضيع الموجهة للتغليف لابد أن تكون منظفة من الأوساخ والشحوم ، والصدأ ... الخ . ويزال الصدأ وهذا بمعاملة المواضيع بالأحماض أما الطلآت المتبقية فتزال باستعمال أدوات إزالة الأصبغة المتبقية. بعد ذلك يستعمل قطعة من النسيج مبللة بمحلول خاص وهذا لإزالة الشحوم .وبقدر ما يكون سطح الموضوع نظيفا ، يكون الغلاف الغلفاني أكثر صمودا.بعد تنظيف المواضيع الموجهة للتغليف توضع في الحوض الغلفاني ( أنظر الشكل) حيث توصل مع القطب السالب بواسطة سلك نحاسي ، بينما يوصل الأنود بالقطب الموجب مع ملاحظة أن الأنود يكون مصنوعا من نفس مادة الغلاف المراد الحصول عليه . وبعد الإنتهاء من تشكيل الدارة حسب الشكل ، يمرر تيار كهربائي حسب المعطيات الخاصة بكل إلكتروليت( المحلول المحتوي على الفلز المراد الحصول على غلاف منه). بعد الإنتهاء من الحصول على الغلاف حسب السمك المراد ، تغلق الدارة ومن ثم ينزع الموضوع المغلف بالفلز ، ثم يغسل بالماء ، وهذا لإزالة بقايا الإلكتروليت ثم يهذب بقطعة من القماش مبللة بالماء وبعد إتمام هذه العملية ، يغسل بالماء ، وفي الأخير يجفف .
ويأخذ لكل نوع من الأغلفة ، إلكتروليت محدد التركيبية والمميزات . وتختلف هذه الإلكتروليتات فيما بينها ، فمثلا نجد أن إلكتروليت التغليف بالنحاس مركب من كبريتات النحاس وحمض الكبريت، والكحول الإثيلي حسب مقادير محددة بدقة ، بينما إلكتروليت التغليف بالنيكل يكون مركبا من كبريتات النيكل كمركب أساسي وعدة مركبات أخري، أما إلكتروليت التغليف بالفضة ، فان تركيبته الأساسية هي أملاح الفضة . 
2- تغليف المواد الغير ناقلة للكهرباء بالفلزات
رأينا في السابق كيفية خلق أغلفة الحماية والتزيين على المواد الناقلة للكهرباء, إلا أنه أحيانا يصطدم الحرفي الهاوي بضرورة تغليف المواد الغير ناقلة للكهرباء بطبقة من فلز ما( مثلا الجبس,الزجاج العضوي,البلاستيك ...الخ).ويمكن أن يكون هذا مشروطا برغبة إعطاء المادة شكلا أكثر جمالية , أو الرفع من مقاومة سطحها,أو جعلها ناقلة للكهرباء وما شابه ذلك.

لنرى الآن تكنولوجية تغليف المواد الغير فلزية (لا ناقلة للكهرباء) , مثل البلاستيك , أما المواد الأخرى فتعالج بنفس الطريقة.لهذا فقد وجد تغليف المواد الغير ناقلة للكهرباء استعمالا واسعا في السنوات الأخيرة ،وبالخصوص تغليف المواد البلاستيكية بالطريقة الغلفانية . ويعطي الغلاف الفلزي للمادة البلاستيكية شكل خارجي جميل ، مما يجعلها تحصل على خصائص نقل الكهرباء والحرارة ،مما يسمح من تلحيمها ، ومن تحسين خصائصها الفيزيائية والميكانيكية ، وأيضا الكيميائية.ويستعمل تغليف المواد البلاستيكية للحصول على المتوجات التي لا تعطي مردودية اقتصادية ، إذا صنعت من الفلز .ويتم التغليف الكيميائي والإلكتروليتي بالفلزات عن طريق معالجة سطوح المواد البلاستيكية في المحاليل التي يحصل منها على الغلاف الفلزي نتيجة إرجاع أيونات الفلز بالمواد المرجعة.وتعزز طبقة الفلز الدقيقة والمحصل عليها بالطريقة الغلفانية حتى السمك الضروري. وتقسم عملية تغليف المواد البلاستيكية إلى ثلاثة مراحل:
- تحضير سطح المادة البلاستيكية. 
وهو يتمثل في تهيئتها مما يضمن إلتصاق الفلز بالبلاستيك , ويتم هذا بمساعدة عجينة حاكة ذات حبيبات دقيقة, و قطن . هذه الطريقة بسيطة , لكنها أقل فعالية وهذا لتدني إنتاجيتها .وتوجد طريقة أخرى أكثر إنتاجية ، وهي تتمثل في الطريقة الكيميائية التي تعتمد على معالجة سطح البلاستيك بمختلف المواد الكيميائية.وبعدها يتم غسل المادة البلاستيكية وهذا لإزالة الشحوم في محاليل خاصة.
- تغليف المادة البلاستيكية عن طريق الإرجاع الكيميائي للفلز.
وهي تتمثل في حمل طبقة ناقلة للكهرباء على سطح المادة مما يضمن الالتصاق النوعي للفلز على سطح البلاستيك أو مادة أخرى غير ناقلة للكهرباء.إذا استلزم حمل طبقة من النحاس ،فإنه من الأفضل معالجة المادة لمدة 1 دقيقة في محلول نترات الفضة تركيزه 1%. إذن لتحسيس المادة،فإنها تغلف بطبقة ناقلة للكهرباء تستخدم كأساس لحمل الغلاف الغلفاني.وغالبا ما تستخدم الطبقة الناقلة للكهرباء من النحاس ، حيث أن هذا الأخير يلتصق بصورة جيدة مع العديد من المواد الغير ناقلة للكهرباء. وتحمل الطبقة النحاسية بالطريقة الكيميائية.وتتم عملية تحميل النحاس بغطس المادة لمدة 20-25 دقيقة في خليط مكون من محلولين يحملان التراكيب التالية :
المحلول الأول : وهو مركب من كبريتات النحاس،كلوريد النيكل،الفورمالين،الماء المقطر.
لمحلول الثاني(المرجع): مكون من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،ملح السيغنتوف،بيكربونات الصوديوم،الماء المقطر .وخلال تحميل طبقة النحاس،يستعمل المحلولين وفق النسبة 1:1وتوجد طريقة أخرى لتحميل طبقة النحاس بعد إجراء عملية تحسيس المادة الغير ناقلة للكهرباء ، وهي تتمثل في إضافة بيكربونات النحاس والغلسيرين إلى محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تركيزه 20 %.يترك هذا الخليط قبل الإستعمال لمدة 24 ساعة أو أكثر، بينما الفورمالين (المرجع) فيضاف إلى المحلول مباشرة قبل الشروع في عملية تحميل النحاس . والمواد الكيميائية المستعملة هي كما يلي:كربونات النحاس،غلسيرين،هيدروكسيد الصوديوم،الماء المقطر،الفورمالين ، وتدوم عملية تحميل طبقة النحاس 10 دقائق تقريبا.
- التغليف الغلفاني. يتم بنفس طريقة التغليف الغلفاني المشار إليها سابقا


----------



## zamtam (11 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي معلومات قيمة جدا


----------

